# How to make yourself more attractive



## mariascreek (Jul 20, 2008)

I read this article this morning, it was on my msn homepage, then it linked me to eharmony. I think we all can learn something from it






_*"Beyond the Physical *_

_That's why we'd like you to focus on your often neglected inner self. Personal growth is always a good thing. Personal transformation and evolution are things we can and should aspire to, since none of us will ever be perfect. Here are some quick inner-beauty tips to keep in mind as you navigate the dating jungle:_

_*Confidence is Attractive*_

_Insecurity is never appealing. People prefer to be around individuals who are comfortable with who they are and like themselves. After all, no one enjoys hearing people put themselves down. Or worse, put others down to build up their own self-esteem. So tap into your inner strength and power. Pinpoint what makes you feel confident. Clearly define what you have to offer the world - and a partner. Once you own all the qualities that make you unique, interesting and worthy, you will radiate and attract others like a beacon of light. _

_*Passion is Attractive*_

_Living your life with purpose and intention is always more appealing than the alternative. We all know too many people who just drift through life, never showing much passion for anything. Conversely, people who love what they do and do what they love tend to be extremely alluring. So pursue your interests. Take up hobbies that you've been meaning to explore. Everyone is great at something. Develop your skills and expertise. Do the things that make you feel like you and bring you real fulfillment and joy. _

_*Expressing yourself is Attractive*_

_Consider how charming and appealing good conversationalists are. They tend to be the most popular people in any room. They make us feel good about ourselves. They engage us. They seem to always know just the right thing to say that will break the tension or make people laugh. Communication is truly an art. And research shows that good communication skills are learned not inherent. So if you aren't the best communicator, you can make the effort to learn, and hone your skills with every conversation. _

_*Tuning into Others is Attractive*_

_Take another close look at that definition of attractive at the top of this article. Notice how it speaks about evoking a positive emotion in the other person. What can you do to evoke "pleasure or delight" in someone else? There is no better way to do this than by listening intently and showing genuine interest in another person. This is a very powerful tactic that is often neglected. We can all work on our listening skills, and doing so can really affect how we are perceived by the opposite sex. Try it! _

_*Optimism is attractive.* _Ever notice that negativity tends to breed more negativity? And, on the flip side, that a positive outlook can be infectious? Or that no one likes to be around a Debbie Downer or Negative Nelson? They just aren't very attractive. So take stock. Are you a glass-half-empty type of person? If so, focus on shifting your outlook. Your topics of conversation should follow. We challenge you to start thinking about attractiveness in a broader way than you have in the past. Pay attention to what you find attractive in others. Then identify your own strengths and weakness. Be honest with yourself. Open yourself up to real personal growth and progress. After all, at the heart of any great relationship is the idea of transformation, of merging two into one, of challenging each other and making each other better.

_When it comes to finding lasting love, we think it takes more than just a new hairstyle or sassy outfit. We recommend that you seriously focus on increasing your appeal from the inside out!"_

_source: eharmony.com_

for me i think the biggest thing i can do is really get more passionate about my hobbies and interests.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the post! I agree with it all.


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Jul 22, 2008)

I have picked up a thing or two. Thanks for posting it


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Jul 22, 2008)

*Thank you for posting. I hope all the ladies here @MUT take notice. Postive feeling about oneself leads, IMHO, one to taking proper care of yourself health and beauty wise and therefor a much fuller &amp; richer lives. We older gals need to take care of ourselves if for no other reason than to being able to spend quality time with our children &amp; grandchildren. Beyonce - Mother &amp; Grandmother *


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 22, 2008)

Great post!


----------



## peachface (Jul 22, 2008)

It's a great post. I agree with them all. And I think I would probably also add being humble to the list... maybe under being confident.


----------



## Darla (Jul 22, 2008)

that's a good start. what about intelligence? there's nothing like a woman that knows whats going on and doesn't mind talking about it. I know there may be a perception that men (insecure) are intimidated by woman smarter than them but there are many that are turned on.


----------



## laurreenn (Jul 24, 2008)

cute thanks.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 26, 2008)

this is a great post &amp; it is so true! the key to making yourself more attractive is knowing yourself, &amp; what you want in life. if you find your own path, others will follow you..


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 26, 2008)

That is an excellent post! Thanks so much!


----------



## vesna (Jul 29, 2008)

Great post! I think there are some really good points in there.


----------



## Darla (Aug 25, 2008)

this was a good thread. surely there must be more suggestions


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't come up with any suggestions at the moment but this is a very good article.


----------

